# Very Cute Gal Seen today!



## Kong (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi all. Today while at the super market, a great place to met people, I happened to see a very cute very large lady pushing a cart around the store and she said not wearing a big bag dress. Rather, a nice pair of those mid calf pants and a nice jacket with a contrasting blouse. Ok, she was about 40 and weighted about 400. Nice bottom and lovely belly, and a very cute face too! As it happened I was parked near her ride, a small van type school bus. As she entered it leaned a lot more than a van bus could. As she made her way to sit and as she sat the bus leaned with her. She was not the driver but a helper for the driver, a guy. Bye for now


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 15, 2006)

Is it just me? Or do posts like this creep anyone else out? 

It's fabu that you saw a cute woman, really. But reporting it in this manner to a bunch of strangers - including a description of:
her entire outfit
age estimate
weight estimate
job estimate
body shape
vehicle description
and then a blow-by-blow color commentary on her entering said vehicle

It's just icky.

If that woman were to read your post, I wonder how she would feel about it.


----------



## gypsy (Jun 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is it just me? Or do posts like this creep anyone else out?



Not just you. Makes me feel completely self-conscious. Like I should turn around and look when I get on the bus in the morning.


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

Doesn't bother me at all. Most guys here like the sightings.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

I find these posts pretty harmless, albeit sometimes puzzling. I mostly think of them as just an enthusiastic person reporting something of beauty he saw in a place where others will understand his enthusiasm. However, I can see your point, Samantha. There are times when reading one makes me feel oddly like the subject of a David Attenborough nature documentary, especially considering the use of the word "sighting". 

"Observe the rare Large-Bellied American Fat Girl, or _fattus americanus_, as she searches for necessary sustenance in her most comfortable and familiar surroundings, the grocery store...."


----------



## Rosie (Jun 15, 2006)

It creeps me out, too. Cripes, I just got out of the shower and now I feel the need to get back in ...


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 15, 2006)

I just don't get the part about the van leaning? Does it need new shocks or something?


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I find these posts pretty harmless, albeit sometimes puzzling. I mostly think of them as just an enthusiastic person reporting something of beauty he saw in a place where others will understand his enthusiasm. However, I can see your point, Samantha. There are times when reading one makes me feel oddly like the subject of a David Attenborough nature documentary, especially considering the use of the word "sighting".
> 
> "Observe the rare Large-Bellied American Fat Girl, or _fattus americanus_, as she searches for necessary sustenance in her most comfortable and familiar surroundings, the grocery store...."


Yes, that last part makes me laugh b/c I've thought it before, too.
For some reason, it's the sightings of people at work,looking at...customers with vivid descriptions that somehow crystalize, for me, the fact that perhaps i've been undressed by the eyes of someone serving me during work hours. Which, when you're not into the person, is just plain creepy. It can be hard, now and then, not to put yourself into the 'sightee' position.
By the same token, I guess it's all good. I don't know anymore. I think i'm getting crazier.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> Yes, that last part makes me laugh b/c I've thought it before, too.
> For some reason, it's the sightings of people at work,looking at...customers with vivid descriptions that somehow crystalize, for me, the fact that perhaps i've been undressed by the eyes of someone serving me during work hours. Which, when you're not into the person, is just plain creepy. It can be hard, now and then, not to put yourself into the 'sightee' position.
> By the same token, I guess it's all good. I don't know anymore. I think i'm getting crazier.




People are always undressing me with their eyes. I have been used to it for a while. I mean you have to get used to it when you are a super hot guy like me


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> "Observe the rare Large-Bellied American Fat Girl, or _fattus americanus_, as she searches for necessary sustenance in her most comfortable and familiar surroundings, the grocery store...."



I think if folks are gonna post these "sightings" they should at least have some creative flair to the story. What are the eating habits of the fattus americanus? What is her habitat? What mating rituals does the fattus americanus engage in? How does she attract a partner?

What I don't understand is how these sightings seem void of actually talking to the woman! What's the point of disrobing the woman visually and in a community while never actually TALKING to the woman? Besides, you can't really observe the habits of the fattus americanus without conversing with her. Didn't anyone study anthropology?

</sarcasm>


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 15, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I just don't get the part about the van leaning? Does it need new shocks or something?


It's not unlike the people who post about floors breaking. I saw this once on the old weight board - a link to a story about a woman falling through the bathroom floor. She wasn't fat - the floor was rotted from a leak, and she had stepped through it. No fall, no injury - and no pictures. When I questioned why it was posted there, I was told that this is just what some people are into - floors breaking turn them on, because it has the *hint* that it might be caused by a woman's weight. 

*glassy stare*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> People are always undressing me with their eyes. I have been used to it for a while. I mean you have to get used to it when you are a super hot guy like me



I know. Life is hard. Be brave, little soldier.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> What are the eating habits of the fattus americanus? What is her habitat? What mating rituals does the fattus americanus engage in? How does she attract a partner?



Silly girl! We use our exotic plumage, of course. 

(Also known as oversized Disney character tee-shirts and leggings).


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 15, 2006)

oh like you ladies don't take down a complete mental description of a hot piece catching your eye. that said, i keep it to myself. these posts creep me out too, albeit in the right hands, a description like this can be erotic and uncreepy and completely paint the picture of sexiness trying to be reenacted for us. this is not those hands.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 15, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> oh like you ladies don't take down a complete mental description of a hot piece catching your eye.



Point taken.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> oh like you ladies don't take down a complete mental description of a hot piece catching your eye.



Dan, Dan, Dan. Did you read the whole thread? You didn't, did you. You skimmed. <sigh>

No one is saying that we don't check out guys. That wasn't the point, butternuts. It had more to do with the need to post about it on a message board, like the sighter sighted a rare bird and went to tell his ornithological buddies on a bird-watching site. 

Clear as mud now?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Agreed, Dan. However, what's hard to communicate, and what makes it creepy, is the plain nature of it. When I'm looking at a woman, for example, I'm not looking and thinking: And she is wearing green gauchos and has a big butt and is hot. I'm looking at the details, like everyone else, and that's the vital element that a lot of people forget to include to cross the barrier from creepy to sexy. What of the long, smooth stride of her walk, the smooth rolling of a curve, the firmness of her mouth, the shape of her breast? THAT'S sexy. When you look at a woman, and you can feel the shape of her hips in your hands, and it just causes this deep pang that a man almost CAN'T produce, that's sexy. Her making the world seem to sway, being a center figure of the universe or a goddess that seems to control the very air and land around her, is a hell of a lot sexier than her hopping in a church van and making it jiggle a little. Dig?


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Agreed, Dan. However, what's hard to communicate, and what makes it creepy, is the plain nature of it. When I'm looking at a woman, for example, I'm not looking and thinking: And she is wearing green gauchos and has a big butt and is hot.



Wait. You find green gauchos hot?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

I do! Especially on goats.


----------



## moonvine (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I do! Especially on goats.




I called dibs on Virgil. Keep yer hands off


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I do! Especially on goats.



OK PM ME UR FONE # AND WELL TALK ABOUT GREENE GOWCHOS N GOTES. KEN YOU BRAKE A CHARE 4 ME ON THE FONE WITH UR FAT BUTTY-BUTT???


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Only if you post pics k tanx by.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Only if you post pics k tanx by.



Oooh. Well played.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

I've also discovered most animals have no fashion appreciation. Like my kitty... She just growls if you drape a bra over her.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

HOW BIG R UR BOOBS? WHAT R UR FAVE MOVIES?


yay *clap*clap* I'm playing the game too!


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

God, are we really going to put off another person from posting?

Kong - Next time post these sorts of things on the weightboard.

(no i don't know kong, it's just got a whole mainroom chat feel to this thread)


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> HOW BIG R UR BOOBS? WHAT R UR FAVE MOVIES?
> 
> 
> yay *clap*clap* I'm playing the game too!



When I read this, I choked and coughed up a bunch of chewed raspberry goo.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> God, are we really going to put off another person from posting.
> 
> Kong - Next time post these sorts of things on the weightboard.
> 
> (no i don't know kong, it's just got a whole mainroom chat feel to this thread)



For. The. Love. Of. God. 

Em? Some of us were saying we had no problem with these "sighting" posts. Some of said we did. We discussed why we may or may not find them objectionable. Then yes, we got silly. 

No different from any other thread I've ever seen in this place.


----------



## Emma (Jun 15, 2006)

Yeah you're right. I'm over reacting. Been a lonnnnng day. Sorry.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Em, let's call a spade a spade here, shall we? I instigated the "OMG" stuff. It was a joke, as a result of the green gauchos thing with TSL that I teased her about, and it had nothing to do with the original poster. If you'll review the thread, you'll see that in my first post I said that I don't generally have a problem with posts like these, and that I think they're generally harmless and just the act of an enthusiastic individual. 

I think there were some interesting points made in the discussion resulting from this thread that may have helped folks understand each other a bit better. But if you want to focus on the negative, that's certainly your choice. It doesn't bring much to a thread, but if that's your bag....

I'm feeling rather arch now, so I'm abandoning this topic for now.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Yeah you're right. I'm over reacting. Been a lonnnnng day. Sorry.



Okey-doke. Thanks.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okey-doke. Thanks.


well? how big r ur boobs?

but seriously...i think the sightings have a place here and i also think they're weird at times. so there you have it. i'm weird and i have a place here.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 15, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Is it just me? Or do posts like this creep anyone else out?
> 
> It's just icky.




Bringing bird watching to a whole new level .....

It's so sad. I am GLAD he is delighted...I suspect his intentions are sweet as can be...but oh yes, creepfest central. What an interesting conflict of emotions.

Methinks tis but the folly of youth, with hopes that many a sun setting will temper his words to a more delicate hue.

Or something.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> but seriously...i think the sightings have a place here and i also think they're weird at times. so there you have it. i'm weird and i have a place here.



You said it, sugar-pants.


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 15, 2006)

Just to throw in another opinion... I feel like "sightings" are creepy unless they have a point. I remember a couple months back I posted about this girl I had a huge crush on, and my trials and tribulations with getting to know her. Describing someone in THAT context I think makes perfect sense... but just to say you saw a hot fat chick? Okay...

To me, it's dehumanizing... mostly because of the word "sighting." How high are you going to put fat on a pedestal, good sir? I believe you've forgotten that the woman that you observed is a person, and should not be treated as some thing that is only noteworthy because she is very large. Let's keep "sightings" reserved for exotic animals.


----------



## Tzetrik (Jun 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> Let's keep "sightings" reserved for exotic animals.



Exotic animals like Olivia Newton-John 

View attachment hnature3a.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 15, 2006)

I always have mixed feelings about posts like this too. On one hand I'm glad that there are guys out there appreciating ladies my size, but on the other hand they sometimes tend to give off that creepy vibe. Like they are looking at the person only for their physical attributes. I have a problem with that no matter what their size. I mentioned something like this in my post about dating someone because of or in spite of their size. I know physical attraction is important and that we all check out people we think are cute, but posts like this some times remind me of guys I see checking girls out on the street and when they have to turn around so obviously and keep staring at her as she walks away, like they have never seen a woman before in their life. I hate that.
Anyway, just my 2 cents.

Oh, and regarding the "how big r ur boobs?" question....how about the "got any full body pics?".....so they can see how big ur boobs r no doubt!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 15, 2006)

I've moved this to the weight board, where sightings traditionally go, and are looked for/forward to. 

I don't find them creepy in theory at all, I understand for many of the guys here it's simply their way of saying "what a rare find I was lucky enough to see today.... let me tell you all."

I personally don't find them interesting, because it's just a bit too open to "and uh, yeah.... she had uh..... 100 inch hips... and uh, her waist, it was..... uh...... about 32 inches.... yeah, that's the ticket!" - but whatever, they have a home here, and that's not a problem.


----------



## NFA (Jun 15, 2006)

Perhaps the gentlemen need a field guide so they can develope a programmatic classification system.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jun 15, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> I believe you've forgotten that the woman that you observed is a person, and should not be treated as some thing that is only noteworthy because she is very large. Let's keep "sightings" reserved for exotic animals.



Shoot. We all look at each other and appreciate. Appreciating one aspect of a person does not mean that other aspects of a person are ignored, but more commonly, just unknown.

But here in Arkansas, being the home of Walmart, and having a well padded population, Walmart sightings are not worth the mention. So we are all excited about....




:shocked:


----------



## willows and waves (Jun 15, 2006)

i saw fat woman eating a arch deluxe with extra mayo the mayo dripped down her chin and stain her white shirt . i had a napkin in my pocket and offer to clean her up but she almost hit me. why is this

i see many pretty fat womens but they always run away from me


----------



## Tragdor (Jun 15, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> I personally don't find them interesting, because it's just a bit too open to "and uh, yeah.... she had uh..... 100 inch hips... and uh, her waist, it was..... uh...... about 32 inches.... yeah, that's the ticket!" - but whatever, they have a home here, and that's not a problem.



I never knew Jon Lovitz was a FA. 

I must admit that I have been excited about my own personal "sightings", but never felt that I was eloquent enough to express the event to the general internet population. Some of my friends (both girl and guy) even point out fat girls sometimes and ask me if I think they are hot, which is kinda funny and weird at the same time.


----------



## Jes (Jun 15, 2006)

willows and waves said:


> i saw fat woman eating a arch deluxe with extra mayo the mayo dripped down her chin and stain her white shirt . i had a napkin in my pocket and offer to clean her up but she almost hit me. why is this



You probably did not rub hard enough.
hope that helps,
jes


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

Jes said:


> You probably did not rub hard enough.
> hope that helps,
> jes



Snort-inducing.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 15, 2006)

I think it's kind of weird that the guys post this stuff. I see fat women and plump women every day. But I don't need to tell the whole world about it. Some of these characters strike me as if they've never seen a fat woman before. Honestly, we are not in a zoo here viewing animals in their cages. These are women, for crying out loud.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 15, 2006)

Also, he could jump on the table and as he's wiping her mouth, his crotch should be in her face.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 15, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Also, he could jump on the table and as he's wiping her mouth, his crotch should be in her face.



Preferably gyrating.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 16, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> People are always undressing me with their eyes.



People do that to me too. I can always tell when they are doing it because they look like they are about to throw up.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Dan, Dan, Dan. Did you read the whole thread? You didn't, did you. You skimmed. <sigh>
> 
> No one is saying that we don't check out guys. That wasn't the point, butternuts. It had more to do with the need to post about it on a message board, like the sighter sighted a rare bird and went to tell his ornithological buddies on a bird-watching site.
> 
> Clear as mud now?



did you read my whole post? you skimmed didn't you.

"that said, i keep it to myself. these posts creep me out too."


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> she is wearing green gauchos and has a big butt and is hot. I'm looking at the details, like everyone else, and that's the vital element that a lot of people forget to include to cross the barrier from creepy to sexy. What of the long, smooth stride of her walk, the smooth rolling of a curve, the firmness of her mouth, the shape of her breast? THAT'S sexy. When you look at a woman, and you can feel the shape of her hips in your hands, and it just causes this deep pang that a man almost CAN'T produce, that's sexy. Her making the world seem to sway, being a center figure of the universe or a goddess that seems to control the very air and land around her, is a hell of a lot sexier than her hopping in a church van and making it jiggle a little. Dig?



mmmm...christ, that is hot. what were we talking about again?


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> mmmm...christ, that is hot. what were we talking about again?


Someone has morning wood and he's lookin' for a place to burn it.


 love ya, dan!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> When I read this, I choked and coughed up a bunch of chewed raspberry goo.



me too, only my goo was decidedly less raspberry.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 16, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> did you read my whole post? you skimmed didn't you.
> 
> "that said, i keep it to myself. these posts creep me out too."



You also implied that the females were portraying ourselves as non-checker-outers, and that's what prompted my response. You said something like, "Oh, like you never check out at a guy". I'd go look it up, but it's the next day, and frankly, I can't be arsed. 

SKIMMER.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

I'll actually be going to a buffet today, so if any leerers want to bring cameras, bring 'em. I won't notice when I'm trying to see how much chicken I can cram in my maw. Hey, maybe it'll be a really good sighting and I'll pop it out of my vagina into my mouth.


----------



## Jes (Jun 16, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll actually be going to a buffet today, so if any leerers want to bring cameras, bring 'em. I won't notice when I'm trying to see how much chicken I can cram in my maw. Hey, maybe it'll be a really good sighting and I'll pop it out of my vagina into my mouth.


I've always wanted to teach my vagina to smoke a cigarette. Is that wrong?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 16, 2006)

No. I don't think I've ever heard anything less wrong in my life.


----------



## Tzetrik (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh noes!!!!! 

View attachment threadeject.jpg


----------



## Kong (Jun 17, 2006)

I did post it on the weight board. I didn't put my acount of this lady in a dark light. It seemed to me that I was telling more than she was big and so on. Oh well leson learned.


----------



## deepfried (Jun 17, 2006)

I for one enjoy people postinjg sightings, everyone has something specific that excites them, what's wrong with saying it? If anyone finds it distasteful, turn the other cheek. No harm done. 

It's harsh on the poster when you turn his or her innocent thread into a slanging match, why bother? 

<\flamebait>


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 18, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You also implied that the females were portraying ourselves as non-checker-outers, and that's what prompted my response. You said something like, "Oh, like you never check out at a guy". I'd go look it up, but it's the next day, and frankly, I can't be arsed.
> 
> SKIMMER.



LIES! i've never skimmed in my life. maybe a scan now and then...and i do have a few cut corners behind me, but i am not now, nor will i ever be a dirty, treasonous un-american skimmer


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 18, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I'll actually be going to a buffet today, so if any leerers want to bring cameras, bring 'em. I won't notice when I'm trying to see how much chicken I can cram in my maw. Hey, maybe it'll be a really good sighting and I'll pop it out of my vagina into my mouth.



lmaooooooo


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 18, 2006)

"Ok, she was about 40 and weighted about 400. Nice bottom and lovely belly, and a very cute face too! As it happened I was parked near her ride, a small van type school bus."


"It Puts the lotion on or it gets the hose"


----------



## Jes (Jun 18, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> LIES! i've never skimmed in my life. maybe a scan now and then...and i do have a few cut corners behind me, but i am not now, nor will i ever be a dirty, treasonous un-american skimmer


*yawn* Too late. The terrorists already won. But thanks for playin'.


----------



## altered states (Jun 18, 2006)

I've posted at least a dozen of these and they're totally harmless. This is what we guys - FA and non-FA - do. We talk about womenwith our buddies. These sightings have been a fixture of the Weight Board since it's inception and I'll miss them when the posters are hounded off. If you find sightings creepy, then you find men creepy in general. 

But then there you might have a point.


----------



## Violet Crumble (Jun 18, 2006)

If you knew me you'd realise I like to joke alot, I think its my bad for coming to the weight boards. My appologies. . .
VC


----------



## mossystate (Jun 18, 2006)

If I had been that woman, I would have turned around when I saw him looking...and..yeah...I bet she saw you looking....."Ok, the total is...234.22..will that be cash or charge"......for the groceries!..sheesh..get your minds out of the ditch.

Look at the fat woman!!!!!..oh my god...think she will fling any poo?


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 18, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> I've posted at least a dozen of these and they're totally harmless. This is what we guys - FA and non-FA - do. We talk about womenwith our buddies. These sightings have been a fixture of the Weight Board since it's inception and I'll miss them when the posters are hounded off. If you find sightings creepy, then you find men creepy in general.
> 
> But then there you might have a point.



agreed, agreed, agreed. the weight board's traditionally been about celebrating these kinds of "findings," creepy or not. and just like how i usually keep to myself awesome sightings, i also usually keep to myself when i think a post is creepy, because i was pretty creepy my first 3 or 4 years here before i got the hang of it, and women in general lol. and i also think the weight board ostracizes feeders and newbies who are just discovering themselves lately. so i take back my mini-diss. if the 2006 weight board was the one i discovered at 13, i would've turned out as a foot fetishist or something instead.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 18, 2006)

Kong said:


> I did post it on the weight board. I didn't put my acount of this lady in a dark light. It seemed to me that I was telling more than she was big and so on. Oh well leson learned.




Nope, you posted it on the Main Board. 

I moved it to the Weight Board just before I made my post in this thread.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 18, 2006)

I'll post the next time I see men walking around in loincloths or women who ride on escalators in shorty short skirts without any underwear (I SEE BARE ASS!! only one person in the world will get these references)


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 18, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I'll post the next time I see men walking around in loincloths or women who ride on escalators in shorty short skirts without any underwear (I SEE BARE ASS!! only one person in the world will get these references)


Every Friday the 13th, in Port Dover, Ontario, bikers come from all around.

The three times I've been there, I've seen this one guy with viking horns on his helmet, and wearing a loincloth, and nothing else (maybe footwear).

His 'package' kind of rests on the seat in front of him.

(At least, I'm _hoping_ it was the same guy, every time!)


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw a woman today, with 3 children (two girls and one boy... the boy was indeed the oldest... or so I assume, he was considerably taller and more mature looking than the girls, but look as though he was 10 years old), who was of considerable size. She was walking into the same store [in the mall] as I, and I looked at her, and she was talking up a storm to her girls, and the boy was striding way in the back. He looked at me when I was looking at them all (not staring, just glancing at a person I'm walking by, you know?), and he had this really "See, this is why I do not like walking with my mom" sort of look on his face.
If only he knew.....
But, his mommy's tummy was exceptionally baggy (an apron, am I correct?), and her belly was swaying as she walked. Gotta love that. *shrugs*

Oooh!! I'm cool now!!!
I also remember this guy with a pink shirt standing behind me in the music store I was in who I almost touched butts with when I backed up... and noticed he was right there. *gasp* He had curly blond hair.
See, I remember more than fat women!!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> *yawn* Too late. The terrorists already won. But thanks for playin'.



do i at least get a complimentary gift certificate to terrormart for participating?


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> do i at least get a complimentary gift certificate to terrormart for participating?


Oh, you won't be laughing so hard when we're all wearing burqua's (yes, mister, even YOU) and speaking arabic!


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Oh, you won't be laughing so hard when we're all wearing burqua's (yes, mister, even YOU) and speaking arabic!



i already wear a burqa....i'm a waiter down at the burqa burger


----------



## Jes (Jun 19, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> i already wear a burqa....i'm a waiter down at the burqa burger



Dan! Quick, send me a photo of your face so I can photoshop a pic of you kissing my ass!

hahaha. I jest. I love dan, when he's personally attacking me.


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 19, 2006)

HA! I've never been much of a "bird" watcher, but I'll grab a copy of that if there's full color photos. 

Taxonomy is taxing,
--Littleghost


----------



## exile in thighville (Jun 20, 2006)

Jes said:


> Dan! Quick, send me a photo of your face so I can photoshop a pic of you kissing my ass!
> 
> hahaha. I jest. I love dan, when he's personally attacking me.




this is obviously false. we all know you already own pictures of my face kissing your ass. and you bought them for $19.99.


----------

